# Tapping Machine Upgrades



## ChuckB (Feb 12, 2011)

> author=chengdave2003 link=topic=977.msg4662#msg4662 date=1297543192
> I used the tapping machine for the first time today to thread three 8mm bolts in a cast iron backing plate. I LIKE IT!!!!!



Oh.. for your new chuck. Good for you Dave!


----------



## Amigo (Feb 12, 2011)

Dave, for some reason I thought you had a milling machine.

Was the back-plate refaced while mounted snug on the spindle and was it a situation where a register could be provided for?


----------

